# Mystery micro skiff build



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry I'm new at this.


----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## lorimc1 (Dec 26, 2010)

You forgot Bonefish, redfish and snook ;D

looks good, is that after the redo?

Did you ever find out who built it? or did you do a homebuilt title?

CMD


----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)

That is before the rebuild. Ya I did forget the bonefish. I have no idea who built the hull, I bought it pretty much built I just had to rig it and customize it.


----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)

the first fish I ever caught in the boat was a redfish but the camera had a dead battery. No bs. Haha. Well that is some of the better fish that the boat caught in a year and half, now I will post pics of the rebuild process.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I believe that hull is a Rosencraft mfg... :


----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)

It's an OG microskiff. I wonder which boat that snook on your profile pic was caught on? Hmmmm. Haha.


----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

bad ass rebuild, and sick fish.
You're down in South Florida?


----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm up in palm city(Stuart)


----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's how the rebuild went. Cut the deck out. It was soft, and was not glassed underneath. The stringers were busted loose in the front. It took quite a while to gut the inside. The builder used cabosil to bed it to the hull. Next step was grinding...lots of it. I ground the whole inside of the hull and prepped it for glass. I layer one layer of heavy bias cloth to the entire inside. I then glassed in the stringers.  The deck was built up higher by 4 inches so i could have a proper baitwell and self bailing deck .I built the middle stringer higher to give the deck a crown and good drainage. between them I cut a 2 inch PVC pipe in half and glassed that in to stiffen the hull, since I had a flexing problem before with the 50hp. Most of the hook got straightened out when I did this. Next I built my stringer grid and put 2 layers of cloth over 
everything. Then I Cut holes for my bait well feed and drain
hoses and 5 inch diameter rig tube. Next came the deck itself I had to use 5 separate prices because the top decks were already in place. After a test fit I removed the pieces and did a layer of mat on the bottom. After sanding the tops of the stringers and the deck I used 2 tubes of 5200 on the stringer grid and then screwed the deck down. After that I cabosilled the edges and did 3 layers of mat. The inside was ground flat and then gelcoated. The top decks were ground down and then faired out. I spent way too much time sanding and boarding the inside before it was shot with 545 primer. Same with the hull. The hull was shot with awlcraft 2000 Ice blue.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome pictures awesome rebuild! Thanks you for sharing.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)

Anybody know what kinda hull this is? Thanks.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Did you title the hull as homemade after purchase?
Or are those the original FL numbers?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

It could be a few different mfg's. That mold has made it's rounds. As a matter of fact I saw that mold on craigslist last fall and I wanted real bad to buy it.

Here is the "Manatee Boats" version that I owned but never finished. Dang rotator cuff tear!


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

The RosenCraft is badass.

sup buddie? 

its Ken Winstanley


----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)

What's up ken. I hear your on the hunt for an ankona. My father in law has one and is happy with it. Took forever to get it built though. My boat is almost ready for it's debut, I gotta clean up some little things and wire some more stuff and then it's done.


----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)

Heres the boat finished. I'm very satisfied with how it looks and performs, but pray that I never get into a boat project like this again... Haha.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Duuudddeee!!!!!!!


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

yes i am on the hunt for the elusive Native SUV

just gotta sell the wellcraft first.

and your boat looks so sick. we will have to go on a slay sometime. [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)

some more pics


----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)

Ken... I'm gonna name the boat murkin season. Cuz it busts caps... Haha.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

i cant think 1 for mine....

MAYBE

GingerBred

or

GingerBreds Return


----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's some boat names I thought of for it.

Florida Rod
Pushin' pole
My level

Here's some other names that are funny

Fishy fingers
Smells like fish tastes like chicken
Snapper slapper
Clam slammer 
Flounder pounder
The shrimper
The reach around
Snowman
Gettin poon
6'' deep
Lip ripper

I've got like 100 more that I can't think of right now. Haha


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Solid. Top shelf cotton right there man! One of the best redo's I've seen on here.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

maybe ill just name it 

Trappin

and have an angry snowman with a mossberg pump in his hand


----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. I've seen some really good craftsmanship on here. Def some better builds. Thanks!


----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)

I want a black 37 sea hunter with triple 350s and a snowman with snowflakes, and a giant arm and hammer symbol airbrushed all over. And I'll make trips from Bimini to port of Mia all the time. Haha.

Name it:
slangin rocks, non stop, on your block...
Chicken head 
Chicken helmut 
Mr 17.5
Movin weight
Arm and hamma
The struggle
Ki at sea


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

just name it Drug Runner


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

"'nother grand" ;D

Great looking build! Congrats.

Cheers
Capt Jan


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

My favorite skiff name:
"Gulf Cart"


----------



## KyleRosenblatt (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha. Gulf cart..

Ken... How's your foot doin? I heard you got bit by a manatee. Haha.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

yeah man... took my left big toe off.


----------

